# Bespoke Shoes - NYC



## Perry Ercolino (Oct 7, 2004)

I will be at the showroom of Len Logsdail on Saturday May 13. Anyone interesed in discussing Bespoke Shoes or shoes in general is invited to visit from 12:30 to 5:00 pm. You may contact me at [email protected] for additional information or for appointment times.

Perry Ercolino


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello Perry,

Apologies, but I am not familiar with your work. Is there a website I could look at?

Thank you.


----------



## Perry Ercolino (Oct 7, 2004)

Our website is our name, www.perryercolino.com Feel free to get back to me with any questions you may have.

Perry Ercolino


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Perry:

Nice website and great looking shoes. Sounds like a wonderful opportunity to talk to you about your shoes, and, of course, any chance to discuss clothes with Leonard is a treat!

Sorry I can't drop by (it's too far from CA!!)

Andy


----------



## Nader Zadi (Mar 5, 2006)

Perry - I enjoyed looking at your web site and I am most impressed! I will see if I can make it to see you on Saturday.

Nader Zadi,
Optician & Eyewear Artist
www.RareFrames.com
Vintage & Bespoke
E Y E W E A R


----------



## brass4321 (Dec 22, 2005)

Anyone make it in to see Perry this weekend? I missed the thread; I would have stopped in otherwise.


----------



## onthelistbaby (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry that I didn't see the tread in time.

Perry, Is the quoted price for bespoke ($3350) only for the first pair? That is to say, that once the last is made does the price for additional pairs come down?


----------



## Perry Ercolino (Oct 7, 2004)

Once you get a last made for a particular style/shape the cost is reduced for the 2nd pair, etc. If you move from a lace-up to a slip-on style then we have to back track and make a whole new last due to fit considerations that do not allow us to build two differnt types of footwear on the same last. We can use existing measures for the new lasts so it is not necessary to remeasure the feet a second time. 

Also, I want to thank eveyone who turned out Saturday. I appologise if I was not able to spend as much time with everyone as necessary but I promise to have another showing in the latter part of June for those who may have missed out on the Saturday meeting. I appreciate your participation.


----------

